# WS - Masters of deception



## sxyblkcaramel78 (Dec 14, 2014)

Just thinking about all of us on here discussing WSs. How is it that these selfish, little or no moral compass individuals, manage to snag people to be in a relationship with them? They must see the good, forgiving spirits in us, and play us for fools! I'm calling on all us good folks who follow through on the fidelity we promised, to promise ourselves that we deserve fidelity and the love we bargained for. Give yourself the love you need.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

This thread has flame war written all over it.....


----------



## sxyblkcaramel78 (Dec 14, 2014)

xakulax said:


> This thread has flame war written all over it.....


What is flame war?


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

sxyblkcaramel78 said:


> What is flame war?




A flame war is a heated argument between two individuals, that results in those involved posting personal attacks on each other during or instead of debating the topic at hand.



Your thread asks a rather loaded question and can be interpreted in a lot of ways which could lead to flaming I just thought I'd give you a heads up


----------



## sxyblkcaramel78 (Dec 14, 2014)

I appreciate the heads up.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

WS's are not usually masters of deception. I'm dumb as a rock but....

Love blinds the BS, it's easy to get away with it when the BS is blindly in love with the cheater.

Blinded by love and frozen by fear. 2 worst combos to have when you have a cheating spouse or SO.


----------



## badkarma2013 (Nov 9, 2013)

xakulax said:


> This thread has flame war written all over it.....


We are being overrun...drop EVERYTHING on my POS.....


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

sxyblkcaramel78 said:


> Just thinking about all of us on here discussing WSs. How is it that these selfish, little or no moral compass individuals, manage to snag people to be in a relationship with them? They must see the good, forgiving spirits in us, and play us for fools! I'm calling on all us good folks who follow through on the fidelity we promised, to promise ourselves that we deserve fidelity and the love we bargained for. Give yourself the love you need.


One size fits all! They are all the same! And so forth.

"Give yourself the love you need?" I think I can handle that concept.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

sxyblkcaramel78 said:


> Just thinking about all of us on here discussing WSs. How is it that these selfish, little or no moral compass individuals, manage to snag people to be in a relationship with them? ....


You sort of answered your own question in the header: Masters of deception. 

My WW presented herself as being a victim trapped in a bad marriage. They were somehow 'saving' her and breaking her out of the tower I'd locked her in with my 'controlling ways'. They got lied to as much as I did and just as much fact spinning into the image she wanted them to see too. "I wish you were my boyfriend instead..." (then the fantasy of doing bf/gf stuff)

What they learned is how to manipulate facts and paint false images to avoid consequences or looking 'bad' even when they are and know it. 

And you... You have every reason in the world to try your best to trust those closest to you. It is in your own interest. Why would you default to distrust and paranoia? Don't beat yourself up too hard. The alternate would have been from day one treating her like she might stab you in the back which would have been miserable to live like that. So, you trusted. That's a good thing, she was the bad thing who used that gift against you.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

Racer said:


> You sort of answered your own question in the header: Masters of deception.
> 
> What they learned is how to manipulate facts and paint false images to avoid consequences or looking 'bad' even* when they are and know it. *


Pretty Correct... 

Deception on all levels, the cheater and the blinded BS. Funny (not) when caught, this is when the Cheater's Deception suddenly becomes words about being confused, broken... searching... Immediate minimalization of deceit. 

Lets be clear, the Deception was calculated, planned. The adjoining lies were thought through, justified and "necessary". And remember, *just like any "Game", the more you play, the better you get at it. *Couple this with 10, 20, 30 years of believing this person is the last person to betray your trust at any level...alas,

*A Master of Deception*


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

They take advantage of love and trust. Outsiders often spot their behavior. 

They are master betrayers and backstabbers honestly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SevenYears (Jun 23, 2014)

.


----------



## oneMOreguy (Aug 22, 2012)

....it all starts when a ws starts lying to themselves; the rest of the deceit flows downhill from there. But I do not believe any mastery or expertise is at play. Most of the time, all a bs has to do is start paying attention and checking into things a bit.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

oneMOreguy said:


> ....it all starts when a ws starts lying to themselves; the rest of the deceit flows downhill from there. But I do not believe any mastery or expertise is at play. *Most of the time, all a bs has to do is start paying attention and checking into things a bit*.


Agreed,

In the aftermath, it all looks so pathetically if not painfully easy to see. Like hiding in plain site.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

But it is perfectly possible for someone to be a WS and for them to be 100% honest at all times.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> But it is perfectly possible for someone to be a WS and for them to be 100% honest at all times.


Those are usually referred to as exes. I thought of you when I read the title.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> But it is perfectly possible for someone to be a WS and for them to be 100% honest at all times.


What of deception. Ain't that a dishonest capability?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Q tip said:


> What of deception. Ain't that a dishonest capability?


My wife gave me no deception. Really. None. 

Yeah, messed up. My story upsets some people on TAM, so I'll not mention it, now.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yep. It takes a special kind of scum to take vows and then lie to that persons face, hurt thier own children,and continue on like nothing is wrong.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

How many folks criticize the WS and themselves are willing to deceive someone for financial gain?


----------

